# Мучаюсь болями 9 месяцев, диагноз не могут поставить



## winisas (16 Апр 2014)

Добрый вечер! Мне 25 лет, рост 163, вес 46. Прошу помощи у вас дорогие уважаемые доктора и пользователи, не проходите мимо меня пожалуйста, не бросайте меня одну в болезни, вся моя надежда теперь только на вас, если не вы, так я и останусь в неизвестности, любая ваша информация мне очень дорога, 9 месяцев мне диагноз поставить не могут и самое главное как лечиться и можно ли вылечиться.

Расскажу я вам свою историю, много нерв, средств было потрачено и все безрезультатно и это печально для меня. 1 год и 9 месяцев был перелом копчика, сразу после перелома 6 месяцев я вела жизнь ни чего не делая почти, не нагибалась в низ, все это время я стояла на ногах не садилась и кушала тоже стоя, и лежала только, массаж и лекарства не принимала, только за все время магнит 10 раз прикладывали, после 6 месяцев я начала потихоньку активно двигаться, все было хорошо как будто так и должно было, до перелома ни болела ни чем все было идеально, и через 6 месяцев случилось то, чего я и не ждала неизвестного, вот и болею 9 месяцев...
Проснулась утром, температура не большая до 37.4 поднималась, пошла гулять на улицу, ни с чего не стого появились боли не понятные в области поясницы жар, потливость с иррадиацией к лопаткам, слегка потела поясница к вечеру усилилось, боль спереди в боках в мягких тканях живота, то в левом то в правом иногда одновременно болит, сам живот не болит, только бока не ребра, боль описать слегка проблематично, то растягивает, тянет, легкие ощущения то сжимается то снова возвращается, я просто ни когда таких болей не испытывала поэтому мне трудно описать.

Сдала анализы, кровь, мочу, прошла всех врачей все в норме, УЗИ почек выявлено хронический пиелонефрит, почками раньше не страдала, терапевт выписала антибиотики и таблетки-чай от почек, лечение прошла лучше не стало. Через 2 месяца уехала к родителям в другой город, т. к. живу в небольшом городке, где медицина не так доступна если что то хочешь проверить серьезно, нужно выезжать в другой город, но кататься далеко не удобно, а дома все под рукой. Начала заново проходить всех врачей. Первое дело проверила почки досконально, УЗИ,Экскреторная урография и прочие анализы, все в норме, я в шоке, зря лечила. Гинеколог заподозрила у меня туберкулез женских органов не знаю каким образом по УЗИ, отправили туберкулезный диспансер на проверку, боялась идти туда,но пришлось, не чего не выявлено, сама сдала УЗИ повторно, кровь на инфекции разные, СПИД, ВИЧ , кровь на СА-125 все в норме, лишние переживание были напрасно. Проверила сердце, флюорография и рентгенография, кровь на сахар, биохимия крови, общий анализ крови, сифилис, гепатит С, В, бак посев мочи и на диастазу, кровь на красную волчанку, УЗИ брюшной полости, женских гениталий, рентген черепа, рентген пазух носа, все в норме, но ФГС желудка выявили поверхностный гастрит с узелковой лимфоидной гиперплазией, рефлюкс-эзофагит, дуодено-гастральный рефлюкс, у меня хронический гастрит живот не болит но месяц пролечили, УЗИ щитовидки заключение диффузные изменения паренхимы щитовидной железы, сказали ни чего особенного, одним словом чем болею так и не выявили. Добралась до заведующей поликлиники чтобы меня положили на госпитализацию на обследование, т. к. скорую вызывали 2 раза увозили и привозили назад не с чем положить. Заведующая заподозрила у меня миеломную болезнь(рак), слегка воспаление в крови показало СОЭ откуда не понятно, у меня волосы дыбом жить я еще хочу. В больнице сдала кровь и мочу, другие анализы не сдавала т. к. все на руках имелось, кровь сказали спокойная при миеломной болезни она совершено другая, калоноскопию кишечник хотели проверить но что то так и не проверили, выписали данных за миеломную болезнь нет, славу Богу! МРТ брюшной полости заключение очаговой патологии паренхиматозных органов брюшной полости не выявлено. Умеренная гапатомегалия за счет левой доли. Так и осталась в неизвестности в догадках.

Единственное что выявлено было на МРТ поясничного и крестцового-копчикового отдела позвоночника.
Поясничный лордоз сглажен. Кифоз крестцово-копчикового отдела позвоночника усилен за счет наличия угловой деформации тела S5. Копчик отклонен влево. Умеренный левосторонний сколиоз поясничного отдела позвоночника.
Имеются физиологические протрузии дисков на поясничном уровне.
Межпозвонковые диски не снижены, но уровне Th12-L2 умеренно дегидратированы.
Высота тел позвонков сохранена.
Небольшая зона субхондрального отёка в передне-верхнем отделе тела S1.
Сигнал от остальных позвонков в зоне сканирования не изменен.
Краевые костные разрастания по передним и задним поверхностям тел L1-L3 позвонков. Неровность контуров замыкательных пластинок тел Th11-L3 позвонков сформированием грыж Шморля. Крестцовые отверстия нормальной ширины.
Сагиттальный размер спинно-мозгового канала на уровне тела L5 до 15,5мм. Ширина спинального отдела крестцового канала в норме.
Патологических образований в спинно-мозговом канале не выявлено. Конус спинного мозга расположен обычно,, структура не изменена. Нити нервных корешков имеют нормальный ход и диаметр.
Заключение: Угловая деформация тела S5(вероятно посттравматического характера) Остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвоночника.
Была у двух неврологов, и платного и бесплатного, сказали остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, движения не ограничины, глубокие рефлексы с рук, ног, архилловы патологических изменений нет, чувствительность сохранена, общемозговые, менингальные симптомы отрицательны, объем движений в ПОП незначительно снижен, вперед наклоняется н/3 голеней, т. к. физичекси сейчас не чем не занимаюсь, в позе Ромберга- устойчива, тазовых нарушений нет. Прописала невролог Актовегин кровообращения, витамин В для костей, проколола лучше не стало, еще Мидокалм и фастум гель но я не стала пить и мазать не знаю а стоит принимать ли.

Прошло какое то время, теперь я четко понимаю когда у меня боли появляются, при наклонах вперед, и когда физически что то делаю элементарное кастрюлю с холодильника на стол ложу, но не всегда конечно боль появляется не знаю почему, все связано почти с наклоном, боль спереди в боках то в левом то в правом иногда одновременно сразу, боль в мягких тканях, сам живот не болит, только бока не ребра, боль описать слегка проблематично, то растягивает, тянет, ощущения то сжимается то снова возвращается, я просто ни когда таких болей не испытывала поэтому трудно описать, боль не сразу быстро появляеться а через какое то время через минут 1- или 5 может, так что трудно угадать, может и вечером вообще проявиться, то есть что то днем поделаю потом вечером все сказывается, поясница не особо беспокоит, мучают бока, пила обезболивающие кеторол, ношпа, свечи индометацин без эффекта, сама боль проходила в покое и когда усну, утром просыпаюсь на отлично себя чувствую, летать хочеться но мешает, когда больно на кровати еще хуже, вот встану легче сразу, стоячия жизнь для меня сейчас самая наилучшая пока что. Если один день ни чего делать не буду, наклоняться и физически, то все хорошо, не мучают так боли, ели ели заметно привыкла, может это из-за того что сажусь встаю с дивана, зарядкой заниматься тоже не могу, пробовала боль появилась, может не стоит дальше пробовать.

Надежда умирает последней, записалась опять к терапевту платному, она сказала все анализы хорошие без отклонений каких либо, её вердикт корешковый синдром, а точно ли это, но не по адресу к неврологу у них свои методы определения, но сейчас не могу по не которым причинам выехать, вот одна зацепка хоть появилась, как проверить корешковый синдром, что нужно сдать для подтверждения диагноза, как лечить его, лечиться ли, что делать, как вести себя, мы с мужем хотим детей, но боль хочется снять, очень устала от боли мучатся и терпеть, хочется по дому всю работу самой делать, а не ограничивать себя в движении, помогите пожалуйста??!


----------



## doc (16 Апр 2014)

Сейчас температура тела нормальная?
Сглаженность поясничного лордоза и сколиоз поясничного отдела позвоночника в данном контексте говорят о мышечном происхождении боли. На это же указывает её появление в момент наклона или нагрузки.
Попробуйте проконсультироваться у мануального терапевта.


----------



## winisas (17 Апр 2014)

Температуру я уже не всегда мерю, в начале (4 месяцев) постоянно была температура из-за того что переживала, сейчас замечаю если боли есть то и температура до 37,2 поднимается не выше, а так нету, определять теперь умею без градусника, если бока горячее чем обычно значит температура есть. Поясница горит дискомфорт, когда посижу, наклонюсь, физически что то поделаю но терпеть можно, но вот с боками проблема.

Мануального терапевта нету в нашем городке, а выехать в другой город далеко и пока нету возможности, я хотела здесь все разузнать, чтобы подготовиться сразу, и в скором времени выехать, чтобы не кататься по несколько раз, а я почему то думала надо к  врачу неврологу.

Еще у меня в конце всего дня по середины спины (ниже талии) на позвоночнике набухает припухлость, а на утро уже все спадает, раньше такого до перелома копчика не замечала.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2014)

Ни температуры, ни СОЭ, мануальной терапией не лечатся.
А СРБ, АСЛО, ревмофактор, АЦЦП?
А лейкоциты?
А на предмет кисты копчика смотрели?


----------



## winisas (17 Апр 2014)

Доктор Ступин, температура сейчас только при болях поднимается слегка.
СОЭ у меня на всех анализах показывает  9, было пару раз 2, и 6.  В больнице гриппом заболела там было 16, потом спало снова на 9.

СРБ я так поняла реактивный белок это -  0.00
АСЛО не сдавала
Ревмофактор не сдавала. Только Анти тела к ДНК - отрицательная, Антинуклеарный фактор -0,30. референсные значения 0 - 1.0
АЦЦЦ не сдавала.
Лейкоциты в большинстве случаев у меня почему поднимались при многих сдачах крови, норма должно 8-9, а у меня 10, 8,1., 8,3., но было так же пару раз и норма, на днях сдала у терапевта кровь норма 4-9, у меня 7.82., опять все показатели хорошие, зацепиться не знаем за что.
На предмет кисты копчика не смотрела, а как можно посмотреть?!

АСТ, АЛТ, Билирубин общий, Креатинин, Общий белок, Мочевина, Холестерин общий, Мочевая кислота, всегда норма.

Да и еще сколько раз меня смотрели, щупали пальцами в боках мне не больно совершенно, единственное потом только больно становилось через 1 час и больше, может было связано с тем, что я нагибалась, садилась, не знаю даже, значит органы здоровы, так отвечали.


----------



## doc (17 Апр 2014)

Можно, ещё, конечно, сдать кровь на гормоны щитовидной железы.
Но спина болит явно не от этого.
Выложите сами анализы, клинический крови и мочи. При хроническом пиелонефрите должны быть отклонения.


----------



## winisas (17 Апр 2014)

У эндокринолога была, УЗИ щитовидки делала, хотела сдать на гормоны, но она сказала не стоит, не в этом проблема.
Хронический пиелонефрит врач Узист только нашел, проверяла повторно, ни чего не нашли, уролог твердо заявил, что это не почки.
Меня беспокоит спина, и бока.

А что вы скажите про мои снимки МРТ поясницы и копчика, на сколько там все плохо?!

Вот анализы скинула,кровь и мочу не все, так как там почти одни и те же показатели.


----------



## doc (17 Апр 2014)

winisas написал(а):


> У эндокринолога была, УЗИ щитовидки делала, хотела сдать на гормоны, но она сказала не стоит, не в этом проблема.


УЗИ не показывает функцию щитовидной железы. Эндокринолог не права.
Признаки хр. пиелонефрита имеются в представленном анализе мочи. Уролог смотрел этот анализ?


----------



## winisas (17 Апр 2014)

Уролог смотрел анализы, сказал если бы почки болели, я бы столько времени не ходила, температура бы высокая поднялась и в больницу, у подруги моей почки больные иногда мучается, так вот у нее заболели, так она сразу загнулась и увезли на скорой. Когда мне Узист поставил хр. пиелонефрит, я на первом месяце лечилась антибиотиками и таблетки-чай, все было без эффекта.А повторно 2 УЗи прошла ни чего не нашла и на МРТ брюшной полости тоже самое.
А на какой фотки анализа мочи признаки показаны?


----------



## doc (17 Апр 2014)

На то пиелонефрит и хронический, что болеть им можно всю жизнь.


----------



## winisas (18 Апр 2014)

Получается и на этой фотки тоже самое, сейчас все анализы мочи просмотрела, одни и тоже показатели стоят.


----------



## doc (18 Апр 2014)

Невнимательные у вас врачи!
Или равнодушные.


----------



## winisas (18 Апр 2014)

Что скажите по снимкам МРТ насколько сильно все запущено? Вот сейчас лежу в кровати на боку аж дискомфорт неприятный, встану сразу лучше.


----------



## doc (18 Апр 2014)

Снимки пока лучше, чем клинический статус. Признаки остеохондроза, ничего особенного. Для 25 лет, конечно, рановато...


----------



## Simos (18 Апр 2014)

По результатам жалоб, анамнеза (факт травмы с повреждением копчика), имеющихся клинических проявлений, в том числе и появление припухлости в поясничной-крестцовой области, данных лабораторных исследований, имеется подозрение на наличие воспаления подвздошно-поясничной мышцы с развитием *серозного* *псоита*.
В плане дообследования рекомендовано, КТ малого таза,УЗИ подвздошно-поясничной области, МРТ подвздошно-поясничной области. На стадии серозного воспаления диагностика действительно затруднительна.


----------



## winisas (19 Апр 2014)

Добрый день, вчера не было возможности зайти сюда, выехала к платному неврологу весь день потратила. Рассказала все, осмотрел меня, позвоночник, по коленкам и по ступням ноги молоточком постукал, и вперед нагнулась. В начале моего рассказа в конце я сказала терапевт поставила диагноз корешковый синдром на этом врач и остановился, ни каких предположений своих не выдвигал а о каких то там сдать анализы вообще молчок, значит видимо и есть диагноз корешковый синдром, сказал давай поступим так систему и уколы поколишь они хорошие помогут, сегодня почитала инструкцию системы, что то слегка сомневаюсь, они сильные при тяжелых случаях и тем более для черепного мозга большинство вот меня что то и смутило, я даже задумалась. Система L-Лизина Эсцинат 10 дней ставить, уколы Комбилипен тоже 10 дней. Что вы скажите 
о таком лечении, и лекарстве?!


----------



## doc (19 Апр 2014)

И диагноз и назначения вызывают недоумение.


----------



## winisas (19 Апр 2014)

А почему вы так считаете, можно узнать, понять?!


----------



## doc (19 Апр 2014)

Потому что никакого корешкового синдрома в данном случае нет.
Если такой диагноз выставляется, то необходимо было указать, какой именно корешок имеется в виду, не все же сразу!
Уколы витаминов делать негуманно, лучше назначать внутрь. К лизина эсцинату показаний нет.


----------



## winisas (19 Апр 2014)

Я ведь многое не знаю, странно почему и в правду врач не сказал какой корешок страдает, так все просто выписал и все, а как вообще проверяется какой корешок страдает на будущее, если с толкнусь с неврологом снова? Я вот сижу и думаю что он мне этой системой хотел вылечить, если только набухание отек снять а не сами бока которые меня мучают при наклонах и физической нагрузки, с тянущимися раздирающими болями.


----------



## doc (19 Апр 2014)

Вы перебрали уже всех специалистов, кто мог бы чем-то помочь: терапевт, уролог, невролог, гинеколог, даже зав. отделением.
Пора всё-таки показаться мануальному терапевту.


----------



## линуксоид (19 Апр 2014)

doc написал(а):


> На то пиелонефрит и хронический, что болеть им можно всю жизнь.
> Посмотреть вложение 48797


что Вас смущает доктор?Нижняя граница нормы.Я бы Вас понял если бы Вы направили на мочу по Зимницкому.Однократная гипостенурия не факт снижения концентрационной ФП.Но постоянный низкий уровень ПМ -- в утренней (!!)моче  намек на сниженную КФП.Тут есть показания на мочу по Зимницкому и не более.О  снижении КФП судить рано имхо
1)Когда и как бралась моча?
2)Много ли пьет жидкости?
3)Принимала ли мочегонные ?
4)Итд.
Если  имеет место в лонге низкий уровень плотности мочи ,то тактика нефролога ,не направляющего по Зимницкому не понятна имхо.Показано априори .Пастернацкий справа ,слева ?



doc написал(а):


> Вы перебрали уже всех специалистов, кто мог бы чем-то помочь: терапевт, уролог, невролог, гинеколог, даже зав. отделением.
> Пора всё-таки показаться мануальному терапевту.


? Как к последней инстанции?))


----------



## doc (19 Апр 2014)

Меня смущает гипоизостенурия. Других данных не предоставлено.
Настораживает.
Мануальный терапевт не смотрел, его взгляд может помочь разобраться с болью.
Симптомом Пастернацкого что называете?


----------



## линуксоид (19 Апр 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Меня смущает гипоизостенурия. Других данных не предоставлено.
> Настораживает.
> Мануальный терапевт не смотрел, его взгляд может помочь разобраться с болью.


С чего Вы решили что она есть?Тем более что других данных не представлено.Я разделяю Ваше мнение в плане рвения поставить диагноз.Но однократное снижение ПМ еще не повод говорить о гипоизостенурии ,тем более что это нижняя граница нормы.Нормы.Пусть ответит на мои вопросы ,возможно что то прояснится в этом плане имхо.Зимницкий показан.Над остальным не думал еще ,но думаю это не единственное к чему можно зацепиться.


----------



## doc (19 Апр 2014)

Барышня представила 2 анализа с одинаковым удельным весом 1012 УТРЕННЕЙ порции, который для меня (я могу ошибаться, поправьте) является патологически низким. Нефрологи так учили, извините, лет пять в учебники не заглядывал.


----------



## линуксоид (19 Апр 2014)

Доктор ,правильно Вас  учили .Настороженность должна быть априори и у Вас она есть .Но я не за настороженность говорю.Я веду (если Вы следите за моей логикой ) речь о том ,что для хронического пиелонефрита гипоизостенурия далеко не ведущий факт диагностики в плане постановки диагноза.Я лишь говорю о том что этот феномен любопытен и требует изучения (подтверждения ) и пока не более.Если это действительно ХрПН то будут и другие ,не менее важные изменения крови ,но я их не вижу (возможно я что то пропустил).Укажите мне на них однозначно.И я соглашусь с вами.А пока я  просто могу пофантазировать и сказать ,что дама любить выпить большое количество воды ,пьет мочегонные ,капали ,имеется другое хр.заболевание ,о котором мы не знаем.Есть четкие критерии гипоизостенурии -- низкая относительная плотность во всех пробах по Зимницкому на уровне 1012-1016 (!!) При этом  это не означает ХрПН а возможно ХПН ,ХГМ,несахарный диабет тд.Вы понимаете куда я клоню? Есть показания для Зимницкого.На данном этапе.Однозначно.Когда будет результат -- будем рассуждать дальше.



Simos написал(а):


> По результатам жалоб, анамнеза (факт травмы с повреждением копчика), имеющихся клинических проявлений, в том числе и появление припухлости в поясничной-крестцовой области, данных лабораторных исследований, имеется подозрение на наличие воспаления подвздошно-поясничной мышцы с развитием *серозного* *псоита*.
> В плане дообследования рекомендовано, КТ малого таза,УЗИ подвздошно-поясничной области, МРТ подвздошно-поясничной области. На стадии серозного воспаления диагностика действительно затруднительна.


И за два года так и остался в стадии серозного?Любопытно как у него это получается.....Как по мне ,за такое время уже давно бы дозрел ( мягко говоря  ,доктор)))))))



winisas написал(а):


> Получается и на этой фотки тоже самое, сейчас все анализы мочи просмотрела, одни и тоже показатели стоят.
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 48807


Вот этот анализ доктор?
Вы смотрели по Нечипоренко? Абсолютная норма.....На хронический пиелонефрит по этим результатам не тянет абсолютно.Ни белка ,ни эритроцитов ,ни тебе бактерий.
Есть над чем подумать как по мне.
Интересно ,а как обстоит дело с отеками?Отекают ли веки , стопы ног.Уровень глюкозы меряли?Растройства стула ,запоры,понос тд?


----------



## doc (19 Апр 2014)

Да, есть повод задуматься. И отёки на лице по утрам тоже интересуют.
Хотя это к непосредственной проблеме winisas, может быть, и не совсем относится.


----------



## winisas (20 Апр 2014)

Сейчас проясню ситуацию.
Я бы с радостью проверилась у мануального терапевта, у него я точно не была, но у нас в городе таких специалистов нету.
Жидкость я пью достаточно, особенно к ночи начинаю напиваться (не спиртное, редко употребляю) Моча сдавалась утром натощак. Мочегонные не принимаю, только в 1 месяце болезни, когда поставили Хр.пиелонефрит, но которые анализы мочи здесь представлены уже не употребляла больше месяца, т. к. почки сказали нормальные. Анализ мочи Зимницкого я не сдавала, не направляли.
Отеки век вроде не замечала за собой, ну если я там только много воды на ночь выпью, то тогда слегка есть, но это очень очень редко, стопы ног не отекают.
Уровень глюкозы на сахар проверялась 4,2
Как начала болеть, запоры от куда то появились, может из-за образа жизни не активничаю как заболела, хотя не знаю, до болезни было все положительно.

Хотя подождите считается это запором или нет?, просто раньше я до болезни за весь день вечером ходила в туалет, а теперь просто на следующий день утром, а не вечером как обычно.


----------



## линуксоид (20 Апр 2014)

winisas написал(а):


> Сейчас проясню ситуацию.
> Я бы с радостью проверилась у мануального терапевта, у него я точно не была, но у нас в городе таких специалистов нету.
> Жидкость я пью достаточно, особенно к ночи начинаю напиваться (не спиртное, редко употребляю) Моча сдавалась утром натощак. Мочегонные не принимаю, только в 1 месяце болезни, когда поставили Хр.пиелонефрит, но которые анализы мочи здесь представлены уже не употребляла больше месяца, т. к. почки сказали нормальные. Анализ мочи Зимницкого я не сдавала, не направляли.
> Отеки век вроде не замечала за собой, ну если я там только много воды на ночь выпью, то тогда слегка есть, но это очень очень редко, стопы ног не отекают.
> ...


УЗИ поджелудочной железы выполнялось? УЗИ органов брюшной полости когда делалось? АД какое обычно в течении дня? По Земницкому однозначно сделайте, чтобы сомнения развеять.


----------



## winisas (21 Апр 2014)

УЗИ поджелудочной железы и органов брюшной полости выполнялось, делала в октябре, в ноябре и МРТ брюшной полости делала  в декабре, сегодня постараюсь вам сюда скинуть результаты. 
Давление в течении дня не знаю, но мерили не сколько раз в поликлинике, в больнице, 120 на 70 и до 80 доходит, но ниже не бывало, наверное постоянное мое такое давление и есть.

Вчера на улице гуляла, в легкой куртке, был ветерок, я не скажу что холодно было, так как не которые в кофтах и даже в футболках ходили, спина сама не болела, но ветер моя спины махом почувствовала зашла в магазин, и такое ощущение как будто меня заклинивает в пояснице обездвиживает меня в движении, я остановилась, так как лишние движения ходьба  и повороты мне больно становилось как будто щас меня заклинит полностью сведет, я стояла как вкопанная подождала немножко когда отпустит, отпустило и я пошла сразу домой, до дома дошла нормально только дискомфорт был, бока сами не болели спереди, дома тепло оделась, поясницу окутала и спать легла, сегодня проснулась все хорошо, что это так остеохондроз проявляться или дело к радикулиту идет?  как лечиться, а то я боюсь если ветер подует и я скоро так слягу, подскажите какие уколы проставить при остеохондрозе потом с неврологом посоветуюсь а то кто знает может в поликлинике врачу без разницы будет, завтра наверное пойду к местному неврологу чтобы уколы назначил.


----------



## winisas (22 Апр 2014)

Нашла в карточке мочу на диастазу 64ед.
Не могу предоставить УЗИ почек когда мне поставили диагноз Хр.пиелонефрит в сентябре а потом начала проверяться заново, уже не обнаружили, т.к. карточка старой версии в поликлинике, будет на руках скопирую.

Снимки УЗИ поджелудочной железы и органов брюшной полости, моча Поничепоренко + МРТ брюшной полости.


----------



## линуксоид (22 Апр 2014)

....Ну вот и славно....Судя по результатам ,клинике итд.Больше склоняюсь к тому ,что опасения doc были не напрасны как и его настороженность в плане гипоизостенурии имхо...p-аlfa -amilasa(?) в норме.Doc ,если Вы читаете эти строки,ХПН тоже можно выключить как по мне (диастаза реабсорбируется на 50% в канальцах ,при ХПН уровень реабсорбции значительно падает -- диастаза растет) .То есть причина гипоизостенурии (если она все же есть) не ХПН .Нужен Зимницкий однозначно. Судя по всему  ,Вы были правы ХрПН .Почему Нечипоренко в N?...Панкреатит с его опоясывающими болями и схожей клиникой выключает по результатам УЗО и диастазе (P будем надеяться)Левая почка подвижна и опущена.Любопытный факт в плане клиники боли.Наверняка дает поправку.
*winisas*, сделайте пожалуйста мочу по Зимницкому. Будем думать дальше .


----------



## winisas (22 Апр 2014)

Анализ мочи диастазу я сдавала срочно, сразу после приема терапевта, поэтому я не помню кушала я в этот день или нет, но мочилась еще до этого вроде. Все что вы написали для меня не особо понятно, только для врачей. Мочу по Зимницкому я сделаю обязательно, самой очень интересно стало. Не знаю в поликлиниках Зимницкого сдается или нет. Сегодня узнала у нас есть частная лаборатория где забирают анализы и увозят в другой город, но забирают по понедельникам, а в четверг примерно будет результат.

Скажите пожалуйста, в емкости какого примерно объема нужно собирать мочу, и что делать если за трех часовой период вся моча не помещается в одну емкость, в следующую наливать?, и еще ночью не стоит пить воды когда буду просыпаться?

Завтра скину еще снимки Урографию почек на подвижность, только вот медсестра напортачила, надо было стоя делать снимки, а мне все лежа сделала, а я ведь и не знала как процедура проходит, хоть так посмотрите крупным планом мои почки.


----------



## winisas (22 Апр 2014)

Снимки экскреторная урограмма почек, снимки делались лежа, стоя мне не делали медсестра перепутала, хотя бы в большом варианте почки.
+ УЗИ мочевого пузыря, октябрь, ноябрь.


----------



## doc (22 Апр 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> .Doc ,если Вы читаете эти строки,ХПН тоже можно выключить как по мне (диастаза реабсорбируется на 50% в канальцах ,при ХПН уровень реабсорбции значительно падает -- диастаза растет) .То есть причина гипоизостенурии (если она все же есть) не ХПН .Нужен Зимницкий однозначно. Судя по всему ,Вы были правы ХрПН .


Читаю.
Ваши рассуждения мне нравятся. Хорошо, что наши мнения в итоге сближаются. Ибо однозначность в суждениях врачей - благо для пациента.


----------



## winisas (23 Апр 2014)

Скажите пожалуйста на Мрт брюшной полости и урограммы почек есть какие то отклонения? То что почка опущена я поняла а вот подвижна это получается что она блуждает, перемещается так?


----------



## линуксоид (23 Апр 2014)

winisas написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста на Мрт брюшной полости и урограммы почек есть какие то отклонения? То что почка опущена я поняла а вот подвижна это получается что она блуждает, перемещается так?


Это значит подвижная. Причин может быть много - от слабого почечного ложа (мышечное ложе ), истончение околопочечной клетчатки, до травмы поясничной части спины. Желательно носить пояс (широкий), который будет фиксировать почку. Одевать в положении лежа, приподнимая таз. С урограммой лучше к урологу. Мы говорим лишь о лабораторных признаках хр.пиелонефрита.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2014)

И УЗИ сделать лежа и стоя.


----------



## winisas (23 Апр 2014)

Завтра иду к урологу на консультацию. 
Немножко о себе добавлю. Я болела гриппом 3 дня с температурой не высокой, вылечилась и через неделю заболела не понятным диагнозом. У инфекциониста тоже была, сказала не по ее части. Мы с мужем накануне по моим расчетам в день овуляции, занимались половым актом, планировали детей, и на следующий день я обрадовалась думала забеременела,так как была температура я и подумала организм свое дело делает, но когда появились боли вот тогда поняла что мнение мое ошибочно, однако я не забеременела, увы к моему сожалению.  У меня еще бывает иногда пронизывающий холод низ живота, хочется теплее одеться, одеваюсь тепло почувствую и хорошо становиться. Живот слегка выпячивается когда стою, раньше не было, только при сидении слегка или я так пополнела на пару кг и физически особо ни чего не делаю, жир появился, но когда стою пытаюсь взять в себя живот то по бокам спереди провалы внутрь образуются где обычно боль происходит, раньше до болезни я что то такого не припомню, может так и должно быть когда полнеешь.  4 года назад у меня был цистит, 2 дня было, на 2 день я почти с туалета не выходила, купили таблетки сами, сразу заглушили болезнь и все стало на свои места.


----------



## линуксоид (23 Апр 2014)

winisas написал(а):


> Завтра иду к урологу на консультацию...


1)УЗО стоя и лежа
2)Моча по Зимницкому
Будем решать дальше.


----------



## winisas (24 Апр 2014)

Выкладываю самое первое УЗИ почек, когда мне поставили Хр.пиелонефрит + моча, кровь. (август)

    


Сегодня была у уролога на приеме, врач посмотрел последний анализ мочи, осмотрел прощупал спереди мои почки, больно ни где не было, ответил все нормально, про урограмму почек  ни чего не ответил, добавил у вас остеохондроз идите лечите у невролога, а потом через месяц ко мне и приходите если все будет так же. Спросила про пояс, может мне поносить ведь почки опущены, ответил не надо. Пояс я уже в магазине приглядела, померила, очень даже понравилось. Попросила направление на Узи и мочу Зимницкого, не выдал, нет показаний. Записалась на субботу Узи почек, в понедельник сдаю мочу Зимницкого.
Завтра к неврологу.


----------



## линуксоид (25 Апр 2014)

Ждем результат. УЗО и Зимницкий. (УВД мочи действительно везде на нижней границе нормы, что странно).


----------



## winisas (25 Апр 2014)

Посетила сегодня невролога. Рассказала свою историю, снимки мои посмотрела, ни чего особенного не нашла. Попросила лечь на кровать, животом вниз,  ноги сгибала мои, потом на спину легла, ноги снова сгибала под себя, поднимала вверх, болей не было, живот очень долго щупала, нажимала везде где только можно, тоже все хорошо, ну только был дискомфорт легкий вокруг пупка. Она мне так и сказала затрудняюсь ответить в моей болезни. Вчера был ветер поддуло поясницу, ночью поясница ныла, влево в право движения как будто сковывает, но я их не делаю как робот ходила, чтобы больно не было, фастум гель намазала, сегодня лучше,  полегчало не много, уколы просила, сказала вдруг на бока отразятся, прописала мази фастум, быструм гель, обезболивающие баралгин, ипликатор Кузнецова, и что странно бока то не болят,а сейчас вот дома то нагнулась, пошли боли на боках раздирающие, уже почти отпускает, лучше вообще не нагибаться. Сказала что мне корешковый синдром ставят, она заявила нет не корешковый синдром, на мой вопрос а почему вы так считаете, в ход пошла речь, он приступообразный должен быть, и к тому же грыжа должна быть, по её части она исключила. Отправила к терапевту, пускай поджелудочную посмотрят, кишечник, но терапевт сама не знает что со мной происходит, во общем я не знаю что дальше делать. Может как то понадобиться добавлю немного о себе. До самой болезни я очень сильно переживала, стресс 2 месяца, были семейные обстоятельства, нет с мужем у нас все хорошо, даже могу сказать идеально.
Остается только ждать результат анализов.


----------



## winisas (25 Апр 2014)

Ой забыла, еще сказала разбирайся с гепатомегалией, откуда она у тебя увеличена, и почему, на Мрт брюшной полости описано. Это печень увеличенная я так поняла.


----------



## линуксоид (25 Апр 2014)

winisas написал(а):


> Ой забыла, еще сказала разбирайся с гепатомегалией, откуда она у тебя увеличена, и почему, на Мрт брюшной полости описано. Это печень увеличенная я так поняла.


Левая доля ,читал выше в заключениях.Это я помню.


----------



## winisas (26 Апр 2014)

Доброе всем утро! Сделала сегодня УЗИ почек, у специалиста который мне в начале поставил Хр.пиелонефрит, сейчас видимо его уже не обнаружил, лежа и стоя, смотрел только со спины, спереди сказал не нужно. Правая почка опущена сказал, и признаки нефроптоза, но на мне оно не должно отображается, не так видимо сильно опущены, ну в этом плане я конечно же не знаю. Сказал кишечник может дает такие боли, когда ведь у меня болят, ноют, бока спереди, бывало и со стороны поясницы чуть верх дискомфорт, как же все это не понятно что именно болит, вот снимки выложила. Теперь остается дождаться мочу Зимницкого.


----------



## winisas (27 Апр 2014)

С самого утра собираю мочу Зимницкого, моча со слизью, только что баночки рассмотрела, по ходу должны вот прийти месячные, если придут не смогу сдать, у меня уже было так только при месячных. 
Вчера была в огороде, все еще в надежде, решила нагнуться раз так около 10, да на корточки садилась, цветы сажала. Боль постепенно начала нарастать,бока ныли, то один то второй то вместе, то отпустит не много то снова, было умеренно, терпела, сразу прилегла не надолго в кровать в области крестца жар был жжение, потом отпустило там, и мы поехали домой, т.к. было уже не хорошо, в течении 5 часов продолжались именно боли в боках, легла спать, но вот повернулась на левый бок, начался дискомфорт и попозже давай под ребром на 1-2 см (бывало из редко дискомфорт под ребром правым на 1-2см, спереди, когда лежала на боках, хочется руку аж туда засунуть и поправить что то, один раз даже сидя было, когда не ровно сидела) что то колоть я аж прикрикнула больно мне было до слез, боялась перевернуться, перевернулась через боль, боли стали отпускать только ныло раздирающе бока, но я встала сразу, и стоя в течении часу отпустило, намного лучше стало, и я легла спать не приятно было но я уснула, да еще и дискомфорт был вокруг пупка.


----------



## winisas (28 Апр 2014)

Не получилось мочу собрать, во вторую банку забыла сходить, прибить готова была себя), немножко расстроилась из-за того что должны прийти еще и менструация на днях, оттягивается анализ, но я обязательно его сдам, чтобы как то картину разъяснить, как результат будет напишу.
Время даром не теряла, была у терапевта, увидела мои записи так у вас Хр.пиелонефрит, сказала уролог отрицает моча в норме, так почка же у вас опущена, но уролог сказал не так выражено чтобы такие боли давало, решили кишечник проверить так как проверять уже не знают что, но по по воду кишечника затрудняется ответить, чтобы он так давал боли при наклонах и физической нагрузки, вроде как не встречала она, выписала анализ на копрограмму, и ирригоскопия пошла записываться к врачу узнала про метод оказывается рентгеном облучают я и не знала, я за 9 месяцев много уже облучалась, из-за менструации на днях сказали прийти после и неделю потом подождать, скажите пожалуйста что на ваш взгляд лучше колоноскопия и ирригоскопия?
У меня с субботы больше всего беспокоит левый бок до сих пор то уйдет то придет боль чем правый, поскорей бы отпустила, зачем нагибалась, о чем голова думала, забыла видимо такие боли испытывать, сейчас гуляла так вообще как муравей ползла чуть верх поясницы левый бок как будто щас сведет меня.
Купила себе вот такой бандаж, одела сейчас так как болит, еще похуже стало, завтра с утра лучше одену, когда ни чего не болит, вот прилегла уже на спину, расслабляюсь.


----------



## winisas (19 Май 2014)

Отпишусь, я все еще здесь, и не собираюсь покидать этот форум пока не разъясниться картина. 
Готовилась к ректороманоскопии, как положено, с клизмой проблематично было, низ живота правый бок сильно зажимал как будто, пришлось очень медленно с перерывом в секундах останавливаться с подачей воды. Сама процедура очень больно прошла, низ живота сильно болел зажимало скручивало после нее разогнуться больно было, кое как доехала до дома, сами бока не болели. Что не понравилось, анал не смотрели на трещины и прочие, сразу резко трубку засунули, хотя  читала сейчас положено было осмотреть сперва, не проктолог смотрел а пришла участковый врач терапевт, написала в карточке заключение, помогите пожалуйста дословно перевести текст и есть там какие то плохие изменения на ваш взгляд?



Осталось еще ирригоскопию сделать, но увы после ректороманоскопии я уже что то передумываю, да и вредно как говорят рентген для нерожавших дам, думаю сделать УЗИ толстой кишки не знаю на сколько информативно с ирригоскопией.

Мочу по выходным не могу собрать. В июне буду у родителей в другом городе, где есть доступность и выбор. Собираюсь у них сдать мочу Зимницкого, и повторно пройти УЗИ почек, так как Узист местный мне не понравился в технике проведения процедуры, есть на выбор в прайсе клинике УЗИ почек с фармакологической нагрузкой (диуретическая сонография); УЗИ почек, надпочечников и забрюшинного пространства; УЗИ пплерография почек с цветным картированием, что посоветуете так как сама буду направляться  и отличия в УЗи не разбираюсь?
Может еще что то сдать для выяснения картины, пока будет доступность, только что я не знаю.
Боли так и беспокоят периодически.


----------



## winisas (21 Июн 2014)

Добрый день уважаемые доктора! Наконец то я выехала в другой город и уже снова назад уезжать домой, сдала анализ мочи Зимницкого, выпила жидкость 1400мл. вот выкладываю вам его, сама ни чего в этом не разбираюсь, вся надежда только на вас теперь, что дальше делать я не знаю, помогите пожалуйста, т.к. в своем городе мне помочь не чем больше не могут так и сказали, только могут отправить в другой город на обследование, городок маленький у нас и медицина как такова отсутствует, но я по прежнему болею и мучаюсь, единственное вот корсет одеваю как вы мне сказали, уже месяц почти как не снимаю, мне не много полегче стало, но периодически все равно побаливает, зато в нем хоть весь день могу проходить не так больно будет как раньше, но нагибаться вниз не пробую и не сажусь на корточки, боюсь вдруг боли снова начнут атаковать.


----------



## winisas (18 Июл 2014)

Добрый вечер. Вот выкладываю еще результаты, не смогла полностью выложить, больше не чего на руках нету. По прежнему болею, пояс ношу, хоть не много помогает но на одном уровне все. Моча с хлопьями видно не вооруженным глазом в банке, когда сдавала, да и на днях сама проверила. Помогите пожалуйста определить хотя бы предварительный диагноз по результатам моим.


----------



## линуксоид (18 Июл 2014)

Добрый день.
Посмотрел анализ мочи по Земницкому. Выраженная гипостенурия.
Немедленно ищите адекватного нефролога и прямиком к нему.
Проблема есть и ей надо заниматься. Покажете ему результат по Земницкому. 
Он скажет, что делать дальше. Не затягивайте. Намеки на билирубинемию .....


----------



## doc (18 Июл 2014)

Наконец-то хоть какая-то определённость с анализами.
Доктор  *линуксоид*, прав. И обратите внимание: нужен именно нефролог, а не уролог!


----------



## winisas (18 Июл 2014)

Огромное при огромное человеческое искренне от всего сердца большое вам спасибо, если бы вы только знали как камень спал, да и сколько за этот год произошло, каких только диагнозов не ставили но все не подтверждалось, у многих врачей побывала, но все как отмахивались или не знали, или не хотели смотреть мою историю болезни, но я всегда верила до последнего что есть еще врачи которые не оставят тебя в биде с болезнью наедине, вы просто не представляете как вы мне помогли. Теперь буду срочно искать нефролога, только вот не знаю поздно или нет уже, т.к. есть не большие намеки на беременность, и таблетки ведь нельзя принимать


----------



## линуксоид (18 Июл 2014)

Пы Сы с нефрологом не затягиваете.Держите в курсе  развития событий.


----------



## winisas (18 Июл 2014)

Обязательно, буду отписываться после визита нефролога!


----------



## линуксоид (18 Июл 2014)

Диагноз Вам поставил (между нами говоря ) doc  благодаря своей наблюдательности )))

Пы Сы
doc, Вы оказались правы в своих опасениях. Теперь это понятно. Вы молодец.

winisas!!! обязательно скажите нефрологу за беременность. Это очень важно!!


----------



## doc (19 Июл 2014)

Спасибо, коллега!
Ваш вклад в окончательный диагноз не менее важен.
Думаю, что это ещё не вся проблема со здоровьем у девушки. Однако, подождём...


----------



## winisas (23 Июл 2014)

Добрый всем день. Сегодня ходила в местную поликлинику, в другой город выехать пока не можем и далеко, может даже здесь придется у местных врачей лечиться, может у кого то есть знакомые опытные нефрологи я готова лечиться уже заочно, очень устала терпеть боли. К урологу не попала, зашла к терапевту, показала анализы мочи, сказала незначительно, но плотность мочи маленькая, по объему нормально, я сказала незначительно но на мне ох как сказывается и я хочу пролечить свои почки а что мне остается делать не к чему больше придраться на данный момент, сказала что моча даже с хлопьями она в ответ это белок, выписала мочу по Ничепоренко, моча БК и бак посев мочи+чув. на а/б. Про лечение сказала придется пить антибиотики+травы. Жду результат мочи, а между этим навещу уролога, пока на этом все, всем хорошего дня.


----------



## doc (23 Июл 2014)

Хоть и медленно, но дело начало двигаться. Будем надеяться на хорошее.


----------



## winisas (25 Июл 2014)

Добрый день. Отпишусь о визите к урологу, т.к. нефролога нету у нас к сожалению, пока анализы мои делаются от терапевта+кровь на ферритинин. Показала урологу анализ Зимницкий,общий, Узи почек, не стал смотреть, настояла посмотреть, задала вопрос и что там, он сказал все нормально, я, да вы что разве, а ниже нормы это тоже нормально, если больше ни в каких анализах больше не чего не видно только отклонения в моче, а то что я часто вечером хожу в туалет и моча с хлопьями и год болит это тоже нормально, что в первый раз вы меня не осмотрели даже анализы не выписали ни каких, пауза слушаю теперь его, он мне, это не показатель , я работаю тут годами и вы бы уже давно загнулись и на скорой увезли бы вас а не год целый ходили, я, на то, это и хроническая болезнь, что можно годами ходить, он, я этим не занимаюсь только с хирургическим вмешательством, это к нефрологу или лечит терапия, хорошо сказала я, выписывайте направления к нефрологу, правда очень далеко ехать в другой город, он надо сдать сперва анализы если они хорошие значит вам не понадобиться нефролог, я, а с нефроптозом занимаетесь, он Узи не показывает нефроптоз, нужно рентген делать, выписали рентген ну и анализы на биохимию крови, сахар, о/ан крови, моча на флору, о/ан мочи, пока сидела ждала очередь принимает 3-5 минут не больше ну и отзывы людей не положительные что то бурно обсуждают врача конечно, ну да ладно буду ждать анализы, как сдам все, скину сразу, до конца неделе думаю все сделаю


----------



## Мыжетыжа (4 Авг 2014)

Как знакомо! Вы описываете мою симптоматику.Только она у меня возникает периодически, может длиться по месяцу, потом уйти на пол года.Я называю это про себя "псевдопочки".Ради эксперимента: попробуйте в момент, когда лежите поместить под бок где боли наименьше выражены скрученную валиком подушку.Что-то изменится?Никакого удобства не обещаю, но обычно эта позиция механически выпрямляет позвоночник, и если у Вас имеется ущемление, то возможно (!) боль через минуту другую должна ослабнуть.Попробуйте.Никакие обезболивающие в моменты этих приступов меня не берут.Спасаюсь только подушкой!


----------



## winisas (8 Окт 2014)

Добрый всем вечер! Вот наконец то я снова вернулась, так хотелось раньше написать, но увы пришлось про себя забыть на какое то время, близкие заболели, пришлось ухаживать, времени не было, зато здоровые теперь, чему я очень рада, ладно от темы ушла, сейчас начну рассказывать о себе, новостей очень много.
Пояс по-прежнему ношу стабильно, не снимая, на диету еще села, месяц полтора как соблюдаю, исключила жаренное, копченное, острые блюда хотя я их и так не ела ну и меньше соли, ем только варенное и напору. Эффекта как такого, пока что особо не замечаю, не пойму еще, болит когда только нагибаюсь, тряска, тяжесть не большую поднимаю(ношу) и резкие движения, но как правило я стараюсь исключать по возможности, что бы не было больно, в покое лежа не беспокоит если ни чего не делать, когда болит ложусь сразу на кровать и все постепенно успокаивается. Зато заметила одно, от пояса стала очень зависима, сниму когда нужно купаться или ночью в туалет допустим, может болеть при ходьбе движениях, то есть я уже не могу без него элементарно выйти на улицу как раньше.
Доктор вы как в воду глядели, вы не зря меня отправили сдать кровь на ферритин. Он действительно низкий в норму не входит. Показала терапевту, вообще первый раз сталкивается т.к. она его ни кому не выписывает, а как поднять тоже не знает, т.к. у меня вроде гемоглобин нормальный, сказала нужно обращаться к иммунологу, у нас его в городе нету. Что вы мне можете посоветовать, я сама не знаю что это за анализ, и как он сказывается вообще на здоровье, да и как  поднять вывести в норму?!
Выкладываю анализ кровь на ферритин.
 

Терапевт сказала что в моче соли есть, скорей всего что я ела на кануне арбуз, действительно я ела на неделе арбуз, но не помню перед сдачей анализа или нет, наверное да т.к. в других анализах мочи соли ни когда не наблюдалось. Поход к терапевту остановлен, т.к. она не знает что со мной делать, но и рада помочь.
Выкладываю анализы, анализ мочи, анализ мочи по Ничепоренко, посев мочи на микрофлору.
  

Уролог ни чего не сказал, быть честной он не заинтересован, про анализы ни чего не сказал, быстро выпроваживает всех из кабинета, ну да ладно, не все такие доктора. Урографию почек не делала, 4 снимка делают, стоит или нет, не знаю. Скажите пожалуйста анализы в норме или нет, если нет на что указывает?! Анализ крови на сахар кровь 3,6
Выкладываю анализы, анализ крови, анализ биохимия крови.
  

Забыла написать, даже как то и не думала об этом, может поможет в чем то, просто 1год на руке один палец указательный шелушиться, кожа как бы снимается, бывает зуд, иногда чешется аж до крови, бывает на несколько дней до недели все затихает, не знаю от чего это зависит, а потом все заново. До самой болезни когда бока не болели еще, этот же палец беспокоил тоже около года но очень редко и не так сильно шелушился, 1-2недели шелушился, 2-3 месяца затишье, а сейчас практически стабильно, на остальных участках тела такого нету. Посетила на днях дерматолога, выписала кровь на сахар, общий анализ крови, но т.к. я уже сдавала, сказала не надо тогда. Дерматолог говорит похоже на аллергию, выписала рецепт таблетки+мазь+уколы, лечение пока не начала.

Пожалуйста помогите, мне важен любой ваш отзыв, какие сдать анализы, что пройти, куда дальше двигаться, все остановилось, все двери закрыты в поликлинике, а если открыты не знают как мне помочь??!


----------



## La murr (8 Окт 2014)

winisas написал(а):


> Посетила на днях дерматолога, выписала кровь на сахар...


Сдали? Какие цифры?


----------



## doc (8 Окт 2014)

winisas написал(а):


> Доктор вы как в воду глядели, вы не зря меня отправили сдать кровь на ферритин. Он действительно низкий в норму не входит.


Я в переписке написал подробно.
Здесь отмечу запредельно низкий ферритин, он не в норму, он ни в какие ворота не лезет! И даже гемоглобин уже начал снижаться (116). На этом фоне повышенный непрямой билирубин можно рассматривать как косвенный признак анемии. Хотя варианты, как всегда, могут быть.
Бегом к гематологу с этими анализами!


----------



## линуксоид (8 Окт 2014)

Так то оно так, doc, но что-то мне подсказывает, что это анемическая форма хронического пиелонефрита...Все как бы укладывается полностью... А вот зуд кожи, нарастающий в последнее время, это признак того, что нужен адекватный нефролог и побыстрее. И в этом смысле  биохимия лично мне указывает, что бегом нужно бежать именно к нефрологу. Жалко гепсидин не измеришь, но как по мне, нефрологу все будет ясно и так ....
Пы Сы -- Хр.пиелонефрит. Анемическая форма. ХПН(?)
Если можно печеночные пробы и билирубин прямой непрямой, мочевина + креатинин. Это как бы сейчас принципиально.


----------



## doc (9 Окт 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> что-то мне подсказывает, что это анемическая форма хронического пиелонефрита...Все как бы укладывается полностью...


Вполне возможно. Вот только для ХПН как бы ещё рановато.


----------



## линуксоид (9 Окт 2014)

Вот и я о чем. Пока радует только креатинин. Пока  радует.....


----------



## winisas (9 Окт 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Сдали? Какие цифры?


Я в тексте написала, сдала кровь на сахар 3,6



doc написал(а):


> Я в переписке написал подробно.
> Здесь отмечу запредельно низкий ферритин, он не в норму, он ни в какие ворота не лезет! И даже гемоглобин уже начал снижаться (116). На этом фоне повышенный непрямой билирубин можно рассматривать как косвенный признак анемии. Хотя варианты, как всегда, могут быть.
> Бегом к гематологу с этими анализами!


Точно врач терапевт к гематологу сказала с этим вопросом, а я перепутала написала с иммунологом, только жалко у нас в городке что гематолога что иммунолога нету, в начале ноября поеду к родителям на недельку, постараюсь записаться к гематологу.



линуксоид написал(а):


> Так то оно так, doc, но что-то мне подсказывает, что это анемическая форма хронического пиелонефрита...Все как бы укладывается полностью... А вот зуд кожи, нарастающий в последнее время, это признак того, что нужен адекватный нефролог и побыстрее. И в этом смысле  биохимия лично мне указывает, что бегом нужно бежать именно к нефрологу. Жалко гепсидин не измеришь, но как по мне, нефрологу все будет ясно и так ....
> Пы Сы -- Хр.пиелонефрит. Анемическая форма. ХПН(?)
> Если можно печеночные пробы и билирубин прямой непрямой, мочевина + креатинин. Это как бы сейчас принципиально.


В ноябре буду у родителей постараюсь и к нефрологу записаться на прием.
Я подумываю сдать печеночные пробы уже и не раз, т.к. печень не проверяли, да и билирубин прямой непрямой, мочевина + креатинин сдам в понедельник-вторник, результаты потом скину.

Пы Сы -- Не все конечно мне понятно, под гемоглобином с ферритином понимаю что это слабость, так вот у меня действительно есть слабость, вялость, но когда поем все, но в последнее время ем как обычно но мне не хватает пищи как будто состояние ослабшее но сам желудок сыт, как будто я ем и сразу вся сытость пропадает за 1-3часа, голова чугунная становиться,а может потом и разболеться на 1-2 дня, слабость, иногда кажется что я вдруг сейчас упаду но это редко, бывает из стороны в сторону заносит, поэтому пытаюсь сейчас больше есть, если часто есть то эти симптомы пропадают, но я устала тоже постоянно есть, но и деваться не куда.


----------



## winisas (15 Окт 2014)

Добрый всем вечер! Сдала анализы печеночные пробы и билирубин прямой непрямой, мочевина + креатинин, выкладываю результаты, посмотрите пожалуйста. Какие изменения есть, на что нужно внимание уделить?


----------



## doc (15 Окт 2014)

Анализы хорошие.


----------



## линуксоид (15 Окт 2014)

Печеночные пробы  говорят о норме.А это значит что doc прав в плане отсутствия ХПН и это радует.Теперь надо определиться с  пиелонефритом .Если причиной анемии является он , то нефрологом все и закончится ,если же нефролог посчитает что причина анемии не хр.пиелонефрит то тогда копать дальше .Нужен нефролог имхо....
Пы сЫ  гематолог помог бы в поиске причины анемии и визит к нему был бы не лишним.Тут doc опять прав (sic!) 
необходимо установить причину нарушения запасов железа !!


----------



## winisas (15 Окт 2014)

От всей души спасибо Вам огромное доктора, что помогаете, подсказываете, поддерживаете в нелегкой для меня ситуации, направляете куда двигаться, для меня ваше мнение очень важно! 

Очень рада что анализы хорошие, радует что с печенью все в норме, с ней разобрались, а то как то думалось иногда а может печень или не печень барахлит.

Записалась в ноябре к нефрологу+гематологу, напишу теперь только в ноябре о посещении докторов! Всего вам доброго, крепкого и бодрого здоровья!


----------



## winisas (5 Дек 2014)

Добрый день, Уважаемые Доктора и Форумчане! Вот я и вернулась, как обещала, сейчас все расскажу.

Посетила платного врача гематолога, она сказала кровь хорошая, рака нету хотя я этого и не спрашивала, ферритина нету, давний дефицит, у меня анемия, причин сказала может быть много, поэтому сейчас тяжело сказать из-за чего его нету в организме, это может быть малокровие, ежемесячно женские дни, употребление мало мясо и т.д. Назначила препарат тот который пила месяц (Сорбифер Дурулес), только не по 1 таблетки в день а по 2, пропить 2-3 месяца, и стараться каждый месяц проверять смотреть на повышение, если не будет подниматься и спадать нужно будет искать причину. Спросила её  если это почки, почки могут от этого болеть, она сказала нет, а с пальцем нужен дерматолог. Выписала анализы на кровь, нужно еще что то посмотреть в этой же сфере анемии. Но я не скоро поеду в другой город, поэтому не знаю что с этими анализами мне делать, поэтому не знаю буду сдавать или нет.

Посетила профессора нефролога. Разговор был долгий с ним, больше положенного времени, около часу, не все упомню, но основное напишу. Нефролог просмотрел мою карточку, глубоко вникаясь в неё был заинтересован, снимки мои рассматривал вдоль и поперек, мою историю выслушал, осмотрел меня, расспрашивал, сказал славу богу нету почечной недостаточности это очень радует, пиелонефрита сейчас нету, сказал может и был когда то у вас и может быть потом в будущем, я ему сказала а почему же плотность мочи низкая, он сказал чтобы был пиелонефрит для мочи еще характерны другие показатели он перечислил не помню как называются, но если кто то скажет на слуху вспомню, еще и кровь может измениться. Когда решил осматреть меня, я ему сразу сказала что боюсь потом будет болеть, он сказал слегка гляну так надо, без этого ни куда, ну я тоже понимаю что надо, так вот он слегка нажал как то и все на этом, и у меня сразу через пару минут заболело, быстро нашел то место которое сразу активировалось в боль, а потом прошло минут через 15-20. Он сказал нефроптоз правой почки 2 стадии. Причины в моем случае, похудение, да это было, плюс еще сама худая, слабый мышечный корсет, да это тоже имеется после перелома копчика мышцы живота ослабли т.к. не двигалась особо почти год.  Нефролог категорически против подшивания почки, т.к. улучшения все равно присутствуют, и возможность восстановить есть, если я сама еще приложу к этому усилия, то она должна восстановиться, ну если не поможет уж ни как и не захочется работать над этим  то тогда только стоит подшивать. Беременеть можно сказал, но прежде чем забеременеть нужно 2-3 месяца обязательно пропить таблетки от анемии поднять феритин, играет большую роль в развитии ребенка, и в моем самочувствии, а за это время я должна следить, наблюдать и выполнять все рекомендации доктора. Поэтому у меня сильно и болит когда нагибаюсь в низ, или сгибаюсь, почка двигается опускается, сильно загоняю её таким движением, затрагивает все, артерии, нервы, сосуды и т.д. а когда ложусь почка на место становиться боль потихоньку уменьшается, но уже все раздраженное как бы там, как он сказал сама почка по себе боль не испытывает пока иголкой образно не уколешь. В такие моменты доктор говорит когда болит нефроптоз, люди нервные становятся раздраженные, это факт, да и во всех сферах болезни, не которые из-за этого годами пьют успокоительные но это не выход, нужно помогать организму выздоравливать, я тоже этому учусь, это не сложно, сложно выждать спокойно время а обезболивающие каждый день пить сажаешь орган не помню вроде печень поправьте меня если что, поэтому сказал если можешь справляться то не нужно пить таблетки при нефроптозе, я сейчас могу справляться, приспособилась ко всему за это время, не такие боли как раньше были до бандажа, конечно меня это тоже не устраивает, поэтому буду стараться, если не справляешься и тебе больно нужно пить таблетки, не нужно себя извивать, мучать, это тоже не есть хорошо, могу сказать мне таблетки почти вообще не помогали только пастельный режим, поэтому я их особо не пила! Единственное что я в начале беседы немного доктора ввела в заблуждение на вопрос с походом в туалет, не могла определиться запор у меня или нет все таки. В конце он выдвинул версию может быть конечно и болезнь Крона нужно обследоваться у гастроэнтеролога, он конечно её не видит у меня, но сказал осторожность к своему организму должна быть, а сейчас только наблюдение 3-4 месяца за улучшением и приложить все усилия к этому. Я очень настроена серьезно, самое главное есть большое желание, за это время я должна пропить курс таблеток, набрать соответствующий вес своему росту, зарядку ну пока что лежа, укрепить мышцы живота.

Доктора вы что скажите, вы согласны с постановкой диагноза, будьте добры ответьте пожалуйста?!


----------



## doc (5 Дек 2014)

Добрый день!
Если из уст нефролога прозвучало всё, как описано, то с пиелонефритом пока затишье.
И анемия с почками не связана. Это хорошие новости.
Пить сорбифер, делать гимнастику, нормально и разнообразно питаться - и всё будет хорошо!


----------



## winisas (8 Дек 2014)

*doc*,* линуксоид*,  *Доктор Ступин*,* Simos*, Уважаемые доктора, огромное Вам человеческое спасибо от всей души что направляли меня, помогали, подсказывали, поддерживали, до вели меня до конца в постановке диагноза, ведь действительно это очень важно знать, от чего отталкиваться и как лечиться! Без вашей помощи, если бы вы не сказали что плотность мочи низкая и  это с почками серьезно связано, наверное я бы не попала к нефрологу и не искала хорошего специалиста а опять же только к урологу, наверное бы не узнала о железе в организме которого нету вообще, ходила столько много времени по поликлиникам, в больнице лежала и ни кто не обращал внимания за все это время, ведь железо играет не малую роль в организме человека, обязательная составляющая часть гемоглобина, тем более для мышц не мало важно играет тоже, от этого может и мышцы слабые стали и почка из-за этого не держится, слабость и головокружения, может быть только из-за одного не хватающего элемента в организме. Ведь действительно в поликлинике, в больнице мне сказали мы не можем у вас ни чего обнаружить, чтобы так болело, но от этого мне легче не было, а сейчас как камень с души спал. Преклоняюсь перед Вами, хочется вам пожелать огромного счастья в жизни, крепкого и бодрого здоровья, спасибо Вам что не оставили меня одну в моей болезни и направляли в нужное русло!!!
Я действительно в душе очень рада, что проблема в постановке диагноза решилась, теперь только от меня уже все зависит а там уже как сложиться, я верю что все будет хорошо!


----------

